# Coleslaw



## larry hensley (Jan 16, 2010)

I found a good Recipet for Coleslaw
I wanted to share it since I have been getting so much good info here. 
SERVES 10 </SPAN>
8 cups finely diced cabbage (about 1 head)
1/4 cup diced carrot
2 tablespoons minced onions
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice

Cabbage and carrots must be finely diced. (I use fine shredder disc on food processor) .
Pour cabbage and carrot mixture into large bowl and stir in minced onions.
Using regular blade on food processor process remaining ingredients until smooth.
Pour over vegetable mixture and mix thoroughly.
Cover bowl and refrigerate several hours or overnight before serving.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

That recipe sounds pretty good but I use a little bit of chili powder and cayenne peppers my too.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 16, 2010)

Yum, Thanks for sharing. I am always looking for good side dishes.


----------



## larry hensley (Jan 17, 2010)

We had this with Dinner tonight it tasted kinda like the Slaw from KFC.. We like KFC's Slaw so it worked out good


----------



## azrocker (Jan 17, 2010)

*Red Cole Slaw*


1 large head of green cabbage, chopped finely
1 carrot grated
1 sweet onion, finely chopped
1 red bell pepper, sliced thinly in strips
1 cup of sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2/3 cups of ketchup
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
*Directions*


You’ll find that your cole slaw is ready for eating a lot sooner if you keep your cabbage and other veggies cold before you make the slaw. Chop vegetables and pile in a large bowl. Mix them all together. In a separate bowl combine the sugar, vinegar, ketchup, dry mustard, salt and pepper. Use a whisk to combine the wet ingredients well. Taste the dressing and adjust it if you like. When it’s perfect, pour all of it over the cabbage mixture. Use a rubber spatula or large spoon to mix well, thoroughly coating the cabbage mixture with the dressing. Refrigerate it until you’re ready to serve it as a side dish or piled on top of your pulled pork.http://www.dailygazette.com/weblogs/...27/42709_slaw/


----------



## triplebq (Feb 24, 2010)

I made this slaw without the onions and it was great . My daughter even liked it .


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks! Love a good slaw.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

sounds good as well, i love using honey in all my slaws


----------

